# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Als Wiedereinsteiger in Fuerte!?

## Gast

Wie sieht es aus wenn ich in Fuerte (Costa Calma) als Wiedereinsteiger aufs Wasser gehen will? Ich war jetzt schon eine ganze weile nicht mehr. Was mu ich beachten ...

Vielen Dank und Hang Loose

----------


## Fibs

geh erst mal in procenter2 in die lagune! da ist flachwasser zum ausprobieren, wenn es wieder klappt kannst du ber die sandbank in die wellen gehen.

----------


## Gast

Wie ist denn die Internetadresse von der Surfstation am Monica Beach Hotel, die Station ist nicht vom Egli

Danke schonmal

----------


## Fibs

http://www.fanatic-surf.com/

die surfschule kenne ich aber nicht, war bisher nur bei rene egli.

----------


## Gast

Hallo , ich kann Dir die station von michael nur empfehlen. An der Station sind mehr Normalos. Bei Egli wirst  Du als Wiedereinsteiger manchmal etwas belchelt.
Gru Reisi

----------


## Gast

Es kommt darauf an wie man sich verhlt!! Wenn man an den Center als super cooler Surfer kommt und dann probleme mit dem Wasserstart hat und nicht auf die Beachassis hrt, dann kein Wunder! Ich habe bisher gute Tips bekommen und auch andere!

----------


## Gast

Geh bloss nicht zur Calma !!! Der Wind ist so schlecht dort, dass das Surfen berhaupt keine Spass macht. Gerade als Wiedereinsteiger knnen dir die Ben den Spa verderben. Egli  ist die Number One auf Fuerte. Top-Material, Top-Bedingungen und Top-Service...allerdings auch Top-Preise :-(

----------

